# I can't sleep eat lettuce!!!



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Well I was talking with my pharmacist, because at times, I get insomnia, and i dont want to take anything for it, because they say the medications in the market may your brain to get impair later on when you get older. And the pharmacist told me Lettuce make you sleepy. And yesterday night I got a huge Cesar's Salad and I slept like a baby. How about that?


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Yes, it's an old herbal remedy for insomnia. It can be eaten raw, or made into a tea and taken about an hour before bedtime. 

Lettuce is a valuable remedy for use in insomnia, restlessness and excitability (especially in children) and other manifestations of an over active nervous system. As an anti-spasmodic, it can be used as part of a wholistic treatment of whooping cough and dry irritated coughs in general. It will relieve colic pains in the intestines and uterus and so may be used in dysmenorrhoea. It will ease muscular pains related to rheumatism. It has been used as an anaphrodisiac. The juice is also used as a lotion to treat acne.


----------



## Jim Finn (Sep 7, 2009)

Do you need to eat the lettus at bedtime ? Or when?


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks you really educated me about this. I am going to get the syrup for those days I have muscle pains and insomnia. Great thanks.
to answer the other question, I ate it raw and I went to sleep like a baby. 
Great thing to know.


culpeper said:


> Yes, it's an old herbal remedy for insomnia. It can be eaten raw, or made into a tea and taken about an hour before bedtime.
> 
> Lettuce is a valuable remedy for use in insomnia, restlessness and excitability (especially in children) and other manifestations of an over active nervous system. As an anti-spasmodic, it can be used as part of a wholistic treatment of whooping cough and dry irritated coughs in general. It will relieve colic pains in the intestines and uterus and so may be used in dysmenorrhoea. It will ease muscular pains related to rheumatism. It has been used as an anaphrodisiac. The juice is also used as a lotion to treat acne.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

"It is said that eating too much lettuce is soporific" - Beatrix Potter.

Here's an article about lettuce and sleepiness:

http://thetanglednest.com/2009/06/soporific-salads-and-lettuce-opium/


----------



## sissy (Sep 7, 2009)

Can you make a tincture with it? And how much for the tea? Thanks for the info
Sissy


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I definitely have insomnia as you can tell by the "time" that I post to this forum. Valerian and other herbal remedies have not helped me. Perhaps lettuce will!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Sounds good, greenboy! I'll have to try that myself.


----------



## gran (Jan 24, 2009)

Onions are supposed to make you sleepy also.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I need to try that. 
I sometimes finally fall asleep after it starts getting light outside.
Then I am soooo tired all day.
I was taking pills but decided I didn't want to get hooked on them.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW! I have intermittent insomnia and it's excruciating! I'll try the lettuce next time for sure!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

greenboy said:


> and I slept like a baby. How about that?


 You mean you woke up every 2 hours hungry or wet and crying?


:bouncy: Sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

mnn2501 said:


> You mean you woke up every 2 hours hungry or wet and crying?
> 
> 
> :bouncy: Sorry, I couldn't resist



Too funny! Perhaps he actually slept like a log? Motionless sleep, no dreaming.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I cut the last of our garden leaf lettuce and dried it in my dehydrator. Have used it as tea twice and I think it helps. Not bad tasting with a little honey in it.


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

Rita said:


> I cut the last of our garden leaf lettuce and dried it in my dehydrator. Have used it as tea twice and I think it helps. Not bad tasting with a little honey in it.


Good idea. I had not thought of putting lettuce in a dehydrator.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I've had trouble sleeping for about 15 years. After trying many things, my doctor had me try glycine (over the counter) and Rozerem (prescription). It left me feeling groggy in the morning. I tried glycine by itself with no luck. I then tried glycine and Benedryl (generic).

That combination works great for me and both are otc. I still don't sleep through the entire night, but I get more deep sleep and when I do wake up during the night, I can roll over and get right back to sleep.

As a guy, I was also getting up several times a night. Once I started the glycine, I'm usually good until about 7 am. At the most, I have to get up 1 time. 

This has been a great solution for me. I can't give you the exact role of glycine, but it is an amino acid and does effect brain receptors. So certain drugs that you take for sleep are heightened. On occasion, I take 1 Excedrin PM instead of Benadryl with the same good result. I'm trying different things to try to keep my body from adjusting to it and lessening the effect.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I have so much trouble getting and staying asleep. I do melatonin with some success, but it doesn't last long enough. Soleus, which sometimes works but also can cause restlessness. Benydril works but I'm afraid to get dependent on it. I had about 5 hours this am but am still so tired. I may eat a salad tonight and see what happens.....


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Lettuce acts like a diuretic for me.

So, consequentially, very little sleep, as I'm in the bathroom too frequently.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Ok folks, I went to the health food store to find Glycine but they didn't have it. In her book it said that Glycine was for irritability and nervousness. etc. She told me to try a combo Of Calcium, magnesium and zinc. It was an all in one complex. I tried it night before last and it really works. I slept more soundly and when I awoke during the night I could go back to sleep. For the first time in a long while my night felt NORMAL. I didn't feel all agitated and I had more rem sleep with pleasant dreams. She had me taking 3 the first night but i thought that might be more then I needed so last night I did two pills. Slept just as good as the night before. Now there was also a plus to this. For the first time in ages, I didn't itch! Hallelujah!!!!


----------



## legacy (Oct 16, 2005)

I use three milligrams. I take it 20 minutes before I'm ready to go to bed. I go to sleep much faster and I sleep so much better.

I've tried higher doses but it didn't have any better effect than the three milligram does.


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

I just started taking melatonin. The dosage that was recommended by the researchers was 300 micrograms or 0.3 milligrams. 

So far, it has worked better than anything else that I have ever used. (I've used it for over a week now.) Since I take capsules instead of a sublingual product, I take it 1 hour before I want to go to bed.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Cal/Mag/Zinc is a great combo for stiff sore muscles as well as helping you to sleep. Any time you have overworked it's great for keeping you from getting so sore. I also use it when I'm dehydrated and have lost electrolytes. 

I love salads when my stomach is upset, esp with a vinegar/oil dressing. Not sure why.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Many years ago, I learned that if your feet are cold, that keeps you from sleeping. Yep, LOL, I wear little sockies to bed, especially in the Winter! Have been meaning to try the lettuce...


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

I took melatonin as well works great.


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

mnn2501 said:


> You mean you woke up every 2 hours hungry or wet and crying?
> 
> 
> :bouncy: Sorry, I couldn't resist


lol that is too funny! Hopefully not!


----------

